# ID Growth on a goldfish?



## Ady34 (29 Jul 2012)

Hi,
wondering if anyone can id this growth i have on one of my goldfish. It started about a year and a half ago, for apperently no reason. It hasnt grown any further, isnt raw or red and just looks like a growth. The fish is in no way effected by it, no itching etc, and is in good health so im not overly concerned, would just like to know what it is?
Thanks in advance.
Ady.

Posted several pics to try and give a good view:


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jul 2012)

Looks like a tumor of some sort (probably benign), possibly a granuloma, but it's always difficult to tell without a biopsy. Apparently, very often there isn't any rhyme or reason for their sudden appearance and subsequent growth, and sometimes I gather they also disappear. They are often thought to be triggered by viral or fungal infection.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jul 2012)

Thanks Troi,
do you think if it was malignant the fish would have shown signs of deterioration by now?
Im not concerned and i suspect if it is a tumor that it is indeed benign as there are no issues with the fish.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jul 2012)

Most likely, especially since its had the condition for a good while and it's stopped growing, and the fish obviously isn't bothered one iota.


----------



## John S (30 Jul 2012)

I can't tell you what it is but I have one that looks exactly the same. It's 6 years down the line now and is still going strong.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jul 2012)

Thanks Dave, thats good to know


----------

